# ادوات قياس كفائة نظام السلامة



## احمد ابو جلال (21 يناير 2011)

*اخواني 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعتبرقياس كفائة نظام السلامة من الامور الهامة جدا لاي نظام
فلا يوجد نظام بدون قياسات للكفائة والفاعلية
والكتاب التالي يضع بيين ايدينا الادوات الازمة لهذا الامر
Safety Metrics: Tools and Techniques for Measuring Safety

http://safety.forumegypt.net/f37-montada*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخ أحمد
ولكن تمنيت لو كان رابط مباشر وليس عن طريق موقع آخر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 يناير 2011)

أتمني أن يدرج الرابط مباشرة على هذا الموقع..شكراً لك..


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

